# Free missing horse, tack and trailer listings



## netposse (2 August 2011)

We are expanding our services worldwide and for a limited time are allowing free listings for horses, tack and trailers outside of the USA on our improved Stolen Horse International / NetPosse.com website at www.netposse.com. Each listing gets a webpage, NetPosse.com Alerts and a free flyer that can be printed by anyone, anywhere in the world. 

Ranked # 1 on Google and many other browsers, NetPosse.com has international traffic and knows no country boundaries. The numbers of people outside of the USA that look at our page is in the tens of thousands each month and is growing. Via the Internet, a website can reach any audience anywhere in the world no matter where its physical address is located.

If you have a horse, tack or trailer missing we would like to help.  It is what we have done best in the USA for over a decade. 

Thanks to the support of thousands who have helped this nonprofit launch our improved site we want to help as many victims as possible. If you have any questions please feel free to contact us from the site and create your listing at www.netposse.com.

NetPosse.com would also like to extend an invitation to any group working with missing and stolen horses in the UK to partner with our nonprofit organization to help each other get more internet presence for the victims of theft and crime! 

*Steps for creating a listing on NetPosse.com:*

1. Go to www.netposse.com
2. Click on FILE REPORT
3. Register for an account
4. Check the appropriate report (http://netposse.com/article.asp?id=34)
5. Fill out the form (NetPosse uses detailed database information to yeild the most thorough search results for our victims) 
6. Upload pictures
7. For victms outside of the USA, skip the payment page. 

Once all requirements are received your listing will be reviewed and posted. A victim will then receive the following:

1. A webpage with detail information and pictures that has not expiration date
2. A flyer on that page that can be printed by anyone in the world
3. A NetPosse.com Alert sent to through our NetPosse.com Volunteers and network connections. 

*References:*

See NetPosse.com Alert example here: http://archive.constantcontact.com/fs074/1102516353888/archive/1106837222109.html

Testimonials from people who have been helped by NetPosse.com: http://netposse.com/article.asp?id=48 

law enforcement endorsements: http://netposse.com/article.asp?id=76 

History: http://netposse.com/article.asp?id=12 

About Debi Metcalfe, founder of Stolen Horse International: http://netposse.com/article.asp?id=67


----------



## netposse (2 August 2011)

NetPosse.com Resource: Read the July NetPosse News here:

http://netposse.com/newsviewer.asp?id=454


----------



## DebbieCG (2 August 2011)

Would just like to thank Netposse for offering this help to us in the UK.  The more coverage the better.

I know Stolen Horse International (Netposse) is an extremely reputable and well regarded organisation in the States and first port of call for horse owners seeking help and information - I have often read of the wonderful and hard work Netposse does to help horse theft victims recover their horses and equipment. 

Many thanks again.


----------



## Queenbee (2 August 2011)

DebbieCG said:



			Would just like to thank Netposse for offering this help to us in the UK.  The more coverage the better.

I know Stolen Horse International (Netposse) is an extremely reputable and well regarded organisation in the States and first port of call for horse owners seeking help and information - I have often read of the wonderful and hard work Netposse does to help horse theft victims recover their horses and equipment. 

Many thanks again.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, I am all for 'the more coverage the better' but with this:

We are expanding our services worldwide and for a limited time are allowing free listings for horses, tack and trailers 

a load of links and a gushing post raving from someone called debbie who incidentally has the same name as the founder of the organisation, this is just blatent advertising.  NOT what the stolen horses forum should be used for!!


----------



## LynnWalker (2 August 2011)

queenbee said:



			Sorry, I am all for 'the more coverage the better' but with this:

We are expanding our services worldwide and for a limited time are allowing free listings for horses, tack and trailers 

a load of links and a gushing post raving from someone called debbie who incidentally has the same name as the founder of the organisation, this is just blatent advertising.  NOT what the stolen horses forum should be used for!!
		
Click to expand...

I dont know why you are so sceptical? Whats the problem? A website offering to help when your horse /equipment gets stolen is an invaluable help. I asked NP to feature Toby, and they willingly did, he is on their banner at no expense to me! All they want is for horses to go home to their rightful owners, they speak from experience and want to help.
As for advertise - well yes how else are people supposed to hear of the help they can offer. They clearly state non profit!
They do the same job as our own HW and MHOL, who have been invaluable to me with their help and to many others. They too are non profit and members frequently use their own finances to look for horses.

Maybe you think because they are in the USA that horses wont get shipped threr? Well you are wrong, they have been suspected of being shipped there, by the police, and if my Toby were amongst them, then its Netposse I would turn to for help.


----------



## LynnWalker (2 August 2011)

Oh yes, and when I rang some 'very popular' horse mags to feature Toby, they wanted £150 for a two inch squre slot at the back of the magazine for one month - so free is not to be sneered at!


----------



## Queenbee (2 August 2011)

LynnWalker said:



			I dont know why you are so sceptical? Whats the problem? A website offering to help when your horse /equipment gets stolen is an invaluable help. I asked NP to feature Toby, and they willingly did, he is on their banner at no expense to me! All they want is for horses to go home to their rightful owners, they speak from experience and want to help.
As for advertise - well yes how else are people supposed to hear of the help they can offer. They clearly state non profit!
They do the same job as our own HW and MHOL, who have been invaluable to me with their help and to many others. They too are non profit and members frequently use their own finances to look for horses.

Maybe you think because they are in the USA that horses wont get shipped threr? Well you are wrong, they have been suspected of being shipped there, by the police, and if my Toby were amongst them, then its Netposse I would turn to for help.
		
Click to expand...

they state 'non profit' but have advertised it as being free 'for a limited time only' that is my concern, all very well and good if this is just an error in their post and they have no intention of charging, but it does concern me that the info in their HHO profile says that debbie is the founder, and seemingly pushing the advert (this person may not be the same debbie and I am more than willing to stand corrected) what I am not willing to do is sit and read a post that I suspect may possibly lead to profiteering from someone elses loss and misfortune and say nothing, I am not that kind of person. I truly hope this was a genuine thread and not posted to drum up new paying clients, we see many things advertised as free in this world and often they are not.  When you look at every post from OP it is a push for their thread, if they are genuine then just like MHOL and HW they are a godsend, I won't argue with that.

edited to say: I hope that you find toby safe and well one day


----------



## LynnWalker (2 August 2011)

THankyou Queenbee, I hope so.xx

I can see why you would be sceptical now, but as I ve said Ive only recieved help and advice ( for free) from netposse, and wouldnt hesitate to suggest others do the same.

Debi, the founder had her beloved horse Idaho stolen, thats why she set up this organisation to help others as there was nothing available to help her in her hour of need.


----------



## Queenbee (2 August 2011)

LynnWalker said:



			THankyou Queenbee, I hope so.xx

I can see why you would be sceptical now, but as I ve said Ive only recieved help and advice ( for free) from netposse, and wouldnt hesitate to suggest others do the same.

Debi, the founder had her beloved horse Idaho stolen, thats why she set up this organisation to help others as there was nothing available to help her in her hour of need.
		
Click to expand...

what never ceases to amaze me is that we live in a society where we have ample cases of neglect and abandonment of vast numbers of horses, yet at the same time, the numbers being stolen increase and continue despite the drop in the market value, I have often pondered if that is precisely why we are seeing this increase, because in order to make the same amount of money the thieves steal more. It is a crazy and cruel world


----------



## DebbieCG (3 August 2011)

queenbee - I've just seen your post - I'm lost for words.  

I certainly have the same first name as Debi Metcalfe (USA) but if you looked carefully you would see that I spell my name as Debbie (and I'm from England!) and certainly if we were one and the same person I would have used a different name!  You have really jumped to wild conclusions.  It is merely coincidence that our names are the same (albeit spelt differently!).  If you would like verification of who I am I'm very willing to message my mobile phone number and to speak with you (with my English South East accent!).  Please also check my posting history on the horse and hound site.  

I'd heard of Debi Metcalfe some years ago when I was looking at equine websites.  This was because, as to my great devasation, 30 years ago I also had my own horse, Ballymoss, stolen. When I began checking the internet over 5 years ago and saw these equine help sites (mostly British ones) I was shocked to see that horses were still being stolen (I thought it was only something that had happened to me, 'all those years ago').  

One of the most helpful websites I came across was Stolen Horse International (Netposse) - I saw what a great help they were to people who had missing or stolen horses.  Back in the early 1980s there was no orgainsation like Horsewatch, Tracing Equines or Stolen Horse International to help me and my family find my beloved horse.    (My horse is listed on Tracing Equines, who know of me and probably know Debi Metcalfe too.)

I also have my old horse's details on two other great websites - Tracing Equines and Intelligent Horsemanship under the stolen section (under my name as well) - please visit the sites for confirmation.  I hope you won't regard what I have just said as 'free advertising' for the Intelligent Horsemanship and Tracing Equines websites!

I'm very upset that you have put this connotation in this thread, as my only intention was to say thank you to Netposse, from a fellow horse theft victim (myself) for their kind offering of help to others.  When my horse was stolen in the early 1980s we had no access to any type of coverage and would have been very grateful for any help from Horsewatch, the internet, Tracing Equines, Intelligent Horsemanship, Horse and Hound forum or Netposse - had we had their type of help 'back in the day' then it's possible I would have recovered my stolen horse.  As it was I was never lucky enough to find him and it was a devastating experience.

I don't think this has been articulate but I hope I have explained sufficiently enough of my reason for posting an innocent 'thank you' and for being grateful and curteous to people whose only aim is to try and help others.


----------



## netposse (4 August 2011)

Queenbee, please go to our site and read about the work we do. Then Google our organization or me. I promise you that we do this out of the goodnes of our hearts. No one is getting paid here (and I do this full time with 40+ hours a week) and all of our workers are volunteers currrently. 

I put "limited time" on the listing because I do not know what the future will hold on the listings and I didn't want to be misleading if years down the road we started to charge. However, the listings that are listed on the site now for free are never charged again and their listings stay not just for weeks or months but for years. I try really hard to be open and honest.

As you can see from the two ladies who have had experience with me personally and our organization, their experience has been nothing but good. We have a large viewership all over the world, especially in the UK and we would like to help horses everywhere that we can. Our motive is just that simple.

Why the FREE LISTING? We are the experts in the USA on what we do and we get very positive results. We are not experts in laws, geography, cultures etc in the other countries like we are our own. We cannot offer all of the services we have in the states, only the public listings to help them get exposure by giving victims a webpage, a flyer and exposure to our alert network. We will be working to improve in other countries as we work with our victims just like we improved here in the states over the past decade. 

I hope you will read about our work and then give us a chance. I wish everyone would. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at stolenhorse@netposse.com. 

Debi Metcalfe
Stolen Horse International
www. netposse.com


----------

